# livre de développement



## artotal (19 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
pour apprendre à utiliser cocoa et c'est outils j'ai acheté
"Programation sous Cocoa sous Mac OSX" 3ème édition chez Pearson.
Mais les prise d'écran sont differentes de Xcode et Interface Builder.
Je suppose que c'est un problème de version mais ça me fait avancé comme un escargot !
Quelqu'un à remédier à ce problème dans le passé.
Peut-ont télécharger les même versions logiciel du livre ?
Ma version Mac OSX : 10.6.7 et elle n'est pas couverte par le livre ?
Merci


----------



## ntx (19 Mai 2011)

Ca n'a rien à voir avec la version de Mac OSX mais avec celle de Xcode. Ca commence mal ... 
Donc quelle version de Xcode ?
Si tu utilises la 3, ça doit correspondre à ce qu'il y a dans le bouquin, non ?


----------



## artotal (20 Mai 2011)

C'est surtout Interface Builder version 3.0, c'est différent.
ex:
l'identification de ma class "Foo"
Je glisse un objet de la bibliothèque dans le fenêtre du fichier .nib ( 1ère incompréhension c'est fenêtre correspond à une extension .xib).
Je double clique sur l'objet pour lui assigner des paramètres, donc dans identité j'ai des intitulé de sous fenêtre qui se nomme "Class Identity" (tout à fait similaire à la prise d'écran), ensuite toujours dans la prise d'écran; 
Class Actions et Class Outlets alors que dans ma version je ne l'ai est pas 
Par contre j'ai "Interface Builder Identity" qui ne se trouve pas dans le livre.
Donc quand je veux nommer les méthodes je ne peux pas leurs donner de types "id" comme dans mon livre que j'ai payé plus de 40 &#8364; avec les frais d'envois.
Merci
PS: existe t-il un bon bouquin en anglais ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (20 Mai 2011)

C'est le grand drame de l'informatique, l'évolution.


----------



## ntx (20 Mai 2011)

artotal a dit:


> C'est surtout Interface Builder version 3.0, c'est différent.


Effectivement, la dernière édition ne traite pas de IB 3. Et je pense que la prochaine portera sur Xcode 4.


> Je glisse un objet de la bibliothèque dans le fenêtre du fichier .nib ( 1ère incompréhension c'est fenêtre correspond à une extension .xib).


Les nib ont été réécrits en XML et maintenant s'appelle xib, mais c'est la même chose.


> Class Actions et Class Outlets alors que dans ma version je ne l'ai est pas


Pour ma part, j'ajoute les outlets et actions directement dans le header dans Xcode. Tu sauves ton fichier et IB est mis à jour. Ensuite clic-droit sur un objet et tu as une fenêtre noire qui s'affiche et qui récapitule les liens entre les objets.


> existe t-il un bon bouquin en anglais ?


La doc d'Apple n'est pas complètement inutile, elle a bien progressé ces dernières années.


----------



## Céroce (20 Mai 2011)

_Programmation Cocoa sous Mac OS X_ (traduction de _Cocoa Programming for Mac OS X_) est un très bon livre, mais comme tu t'en rends compte, les copies d'écran correspondent à la version 2 de Xcode. Même le livre original n'a pas été mis à jour depuis.

Xcode 3 a introduit quelques changements subtiles, mais pas de révolution (alors que Xcode 4). Beaucoup de gens disposent de ce livre (moi, par exemple) et en donnant le n° de page, tu trouveras des gens pour te guider.


Pour tes premières questions:
- je ne crois pas qu'on puisse utiliser la version de Xcode du livre (2.5, il me semble) sous 10.6.

- les NIB ont été remplacé par les XIB. Plus exactement, les XIB sont en quelque sorte des NIB au format XML, plus adaptés aux logiciels de gestion de version comme git ou subversion. Les XIB sont convertis en NIB avant d'être intégrés à l'application.

- La création des actions et des outlets dans IB n'a jamais bien fonctionné. Apple a carrément retiré cette fonction d'IB.
De fait:
 tape directement les déclarations des actions et outlets dans le code:

```
@interface Foo : NSObject {
	IBOutlet	NSTextField *textField;
}

- (IBAction)generate:(id)sender;
- (IBAction)seed:(id)sender;
```

 Maintenant, rebascule dans IB.  L'outlet et les deux actions apparaîtront dans l'inspecteur, dans l'onglet avec une flèche. Tu pourras alors les connecter à la souris comme indiqué dans le livre.


----------



## artotal (20 Mai 2011)

merci pour vos réponses pertinentes.
Maintenant j'hésite entre xcode 4 et Xcode 3 pour apprendre étant donné la sortie prochaine, quels sont vos avis sur ce sujet ?
Dois je perdre mon temps avec xcode 3, alors qu'il va tomber en désuétude ?
D'autre part j'ai préféré acheté des livres en anglais, dont le sortie sont de cette année, c'est surement plus simple que d&#8217;hypothétique traduction. 
C'est aussi moins chère en américain.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1934356301
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0470918020
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0071759085
Merci


----------



## Nyx0uf (20 Mai 2011)

Les codes dans le livres ne sont pas obsolètes, y a juste l'interface du soft qui change, c'est pas la mort, tu chercheras un peu et voilà.
Si tu bloques déjà sur ça, autant oublier la prog de suite.


----------



## Rez2a (21 Mai 2011)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Les codes dans le livres ne sont pas obsolètes, y a juste l'interface du soft qui change, c'est pas la mort, tu chercheras un peu et voilà.
> Si tu bloques déjà sur ça, autant oublier la prog de suite.



Assez d'accord avec ça, si tu fais pas l'effort d'aller voir dans l'onglet d'à côté pour voir si ce dont il parle dans le bouquin ne s'y trouve pas, c'est pas la peine, sinon dis-toi que tu serais déjà mort pendant la transition Xcode 3 -> Xcode 4.

Pour ta question, je serais d'avis de te conseiller de te mettre à Xcode 4 vu que tu n'as pas encore d'habitude avec le 3, mais si tu n'y connais vraiment rien il serait peut-être mieux d'attendre la sortie d'un bouquin de dév consacré à Xcode 4, même si ça risque de tarder un peu.


----------



## Céroce (21 Mai 2011)

artotal a dit:


> Maintenant j'hésite entre xcode 4 et Xcode 3 pour apprendre étant donné la sortie prochaine, quels sont vos avis sur ce sujet ?
> Dois je perdre mon temps avec xcode 3, alors qu'il va tomber en désuétude ?



Xcode 4 est déjà sorti. 
Les différences entre la version 3 et la version 4 sont très marquées, à commencer par l'intégration d'Interface Builder dans Xcode. Je te conseillerais donc de rester sur Xcode 3 tant que tu suis le livre, et de passer à Xcode 4 dès que tu te débrouilles un peu.


----------



## artotal (22 Mai 2011)

xcode 4 en anglais les livres sont super et moins chère comme je vis aux USA je ne vais pas me privé, j'ajouterai que la qualité des traductions est assez mauvaise dans sont ensemble.


----------

